# Billy Mays Dies



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Another TV personality dies, 50 year old Billy Mays a pitch man who pitched products like Oxy clean and they recently had him on a show that showed the behind scenes of pitchmen. Not the he was a big celebrity but he was only 50 and just Crooks.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I assume you meant "croaks".


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> I assume you meant "croaks".


ops must have been a Freudian slip, how funny. You are correct he croaks!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I just figured he would explode one day on TV!

Not to worry I'm sure they will find somebody as equally annoying to yell at us to buy their product>


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I always kind of liked Billy Mays. Always had a friendly smile and a positive outlook.
Now, on the other hand, Vince, the Sham Wow guy... UGH!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Doug I rather enjoyed him too, many much worse then he was. I got a kick out of him on one of the College Football Bowl Games - knew how to poke fun at himself.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I never liked him until recently when I watched a couple episodes of Pitchmen. There you got to see that he didn't take himself seriously and was just a fun loving guy who made a living being annoying.

It's very sad for his family and friends.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I thought I read something about Vince the Sham Wow guy being in prison? Maybe it was just wishful thinking, do you guys get Anthony Sullivan, the English guy in the US he can also be irritating, its just that they think everyone is like the Jerry Springer audience, with single digit IQ's!

It's not that I'm a snob but I find people easier to deal with if you treat them like they can actually make a decision for themselves as opposed to telling them what they need!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

He was on the Tonight Show with Conan last week, it was interesting to watch. He may have died from the hit to the head he took on the US Airways hard landing, and had the same thing as Natasha Richardson.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Coroner reported it was a heart attack and not related to hitting his head. He said that lots of times the first symptom of heart disease is sudden death, the only difference here is Billy was a celebrity.

Billy Autopsy report


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Northern Wind said:


> I thought I read something about Vince the Sham Wow guy being in prison? Maybe it was just wishful thinking, do you guys get Anthony Sullivan, the English guy in the US he can also be irritating, its just that they think everyone is like the Jerry Springer audience, with single digit IQ's!
> 
> It's not that I'm a snob but I find people easier to deal with if you treat them like they can actually make a decision for themselves as opposed to telling them what they need!


My IQ must not be that great, cause we bit and bought the sham-wow product. I sort of wish I could tell you that we got taken, but I have to admit, the first $19.95 product that I've bought that I will buy again.

Sad to hear of all the losses in Hollywood lately.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Plenty of people buy, thats why there are soo many of those infomercials.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey its not that I think people are dumb its just that do they have to shout on these advertisements! I actually think we are a lot smarter than most advertisers give us credit for and as long as they show us what it does and it works they will sell their products. Just like the salesman in "Second Hand Lions" proved find the market, make the sale!

And I agree it has been a rough couple of weeks for celebs nobody deserves to go at such a young age.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Northern Wind said:


> Hey its not that I think people are dumb its just that do they have to shout on these advertisements! I actually think we are a lot smarter than most advertisers give us credit for and as long as they show us what it does and it works they will sell their products. Just like the salesman in "Second Hand Lions" proved find the market, make the sale!
> 
> And I agree it has been a rough couple of weeks for celebs nobody deserves to go at such a young age.


Sorry, forgot to put the smiley face with the tongue out. My statement was tongue in cheek. Funny thing is the one on the TV that annoys me the most is peddling the best product I've bought from an infomercial. Maybe Keystone can get him to market the Outback.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> I thought I read something about Vince the Sham Wow guy being in prison? Maybe it was just wishful thinking, do you guys get Anthony Sullivan, the English guy in the US he can also be irritating, its just that they think everyone is like the Jerry Springer audience, with single digit IQ's!
> 
> It's not that I'm a snob but I find people easier to deal with if you treat them like they can actually make a decision for themselves as opposed to telling them what they need!


My IQ must not be that great, cause we bit and bought the sham-wow product. I sort of wish I could tell you that we got taken, but I have to admit, the first $19.95 product that I've bought that I will buy again.

Sad to hear of all the losses in Hollywood lately.
[/quote]

I was gpoing to ask if anyone had tried the Sham Wow. I have been thinking about getting one but Vince looks so shady I have been reluctant to try it. Does it really work as well as they say it does in that commercial?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Billy always brought a smile to our faces when we saw him. We started watching the new show and will miss him. RIP Billy.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

advancedtel said:


> I thought I read something about Vince the Sham Wow guy being in prison? Maybe it was just wishful thinking, do you guys get Anthony Sullivan, the English guy in the US he can also be irritating, its just that they think everyone is like the Jerry Springer audience, with single digit IQ's!
> 
> It's not that I'm a snob but I find people easier to deal with if you treat them like they can actually make a decision for themselves as opposed to telling them what they need!


My IQ must not be that great, cause we bit and bought the sham-wow product. I sort of wish I could tell you that we got taken, but I have to admit, the first $19.95 product that I've bought that I will buy again.

Sad to hear of all the losses in Hollywood lately.
[/quote]

I was gpoing to ask if anyone had tried the Sham Wow. I have been thinking about getting one but Vince looks so shady I have been reluctant to try it. Does it really work as well as they say it does in that commercial?
[/quote]

They do work that great actually. My wife loves them and won't even let me think about using them on our cars or the OB. Actually, they work so well we think our larger shamwows have grown legs and decided to assist the lady that cleans our house on a more regular basis, even at her other houses!


----------

